
​Red Hat Offers Free Red Hat Enterprise Linux to Developers - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/red-hat-offers-free-red-hat-enterprise-linux-to-developers/
======
cyphar
On the SUSE side, you can get SLE gratis and libre if you use OpenSUSE Leap.
All of the packages for SLE customers are automatically pushed to Leap (and
the Leap community adds more packages on top of it).

